# Welche Lüftersteuerung?



## Antarianus (28. Januar 2012)

*Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu bauen.
Als Case hab ich mich für den "Fractal Define R3" von Fractal Design entschieden. Dieser hat schon zwei 120mm Lüfter dabei.
Desweiteren eine Lüftersteuerung für bis zu 3 Lüfter. Da ich allerdings alle 7 Lüfter einsetzen will die möglich sind, hab ich mir weiter 5 Lüfter dazu gekauft.
Die Lüfter sind:
1 mal "Be quiet! Dark Wings DW1 - Gehäuselüfter - 120 mm"
4 mal "Be quiet! Dark Wings DW1 - Gehäuselüfter - 140 mm". 

Hier die techn. Daten der Lüfter :

120 mm Lüfter:

Lüfterdurchmesser: 120 mm
Gebläsehöhe: 25 mm
Lüfterlager: Dynamisches Fluid-Lager
Drehgeschwindigkeit:1500 U/min
Luftstrom: 50,5 CFM
Luftdruck: 1.63 mm
Geräuschpegel:15.8 dBA
Netzanschluss:3-poliger Stecker
Betriebsspannung: 4 - 14 V
Nennstrom:0.2 A
Energieverbrauch:2.4 W

140 mm Lüfter

Lüfterdurchmesser: 140 mm
Gebläsehöhe: 25 mm
Lüfterlager: Dynamisches Fluid-Lager 
Drehgeschwindigkeit: 1000 U/min
Luftstrom: 60,4 CFM
Luftdruck: 0.81 mm
Geräuschpegel: 15.8 dBA
Netzanschluss: 3-poliger Stecker
Betriebsspannung: 4 - 14 V
Nennstrom: 0.2 A
Energieverbrauch: 2.4 W

Da nun die beiliegende Lüftersteuerung nur 3 Lüfter ansteuern kann und ich nicht über PWM steuern will, benötige ich eine Lüftersteuerung die alle 7 Lüfter ansteuert.
Ferner soll die Lüftersteuerung auch die Temperatur im Case überwachen und bei Bedarf den Luftdurchsatz erhöhen.
Da das Case eine gedämmte Tür hat, kommt auch nur eine Steuerung per Touchscreen in frage (kein platz für Drehregler). Ferner darf die Steuerung auch nur in einem Laufwerkschacht passen, da das 2te für den Blu-ray Player vorgesehen ist.
Bislang hab ich mir nur die Lüftersteuerung von "NesteQ NFS-2208D MaxZero schwarz" angeschaut.
Diese kann bis zu 8 Lüfter ansteuern und hat 4 Temperatursensoren.

Wer kann mir eine passende Lüftersteuerung empfehlen, die meine Anforderungen erfüllen kann?
Ist es möglich 2 Lüfter über einen Anschluß der Lüftersteuerung zu betreiben (Y-Anschluß)?
Wo würdet Ihr die Temperatursonden im Case platzieren?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Antarianus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ja du kannst Lüfter per Adapter zusammenlegen, würde ich eh bei Lüftern mit quasi gleichem Einbauplatz machen. Die Scythe Kaze Reihe würde sich anbieten. Als Plätze für die Sensoren wäre die Bodenplatte des CPU Kühlers, auf einem Speicherchip der Grafikkartenrückseite, auf der Festplatte und ein ruhiger Platz im Gehäuse wo kein Luftstron ist.


----------



## Schmenki (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hi!

Ich habe ne Lüftersteuerung von Kaze (Master) und auch die Dark Wings im Gehäuse verbaut.
Hier habe ich z.B. die oberen und unteren 140mm Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an die Lüftersteuerung angesteckt.
Klappt ohne Probleme. 

Ich habe bisher nur die Sensoren unter Northbridgekühler und unter dem SpaWa Kühler der Grafikkarte montiert.
Aber guter Tipp von Bakterius den Sensor auch im Gehäuse so zu platzieren, dass man die Temps des Gehäuse kennt 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

auch hier wieder 

ich hoffe doch, du hast die sensoren nicht zwischen chip und kühler gesetzt  denn das tut man nicht. nein nicht nein nie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Da gehe ich eigendlich davon aus das die Aussenseite des Kühlers gemeint ist und nicht die fein polierte Seite die auf der CPU sitzt.  Es wäre auch etwas schwierig den Kühler ohne schweres Arbeitsgerät wieder zu montieren


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

sag niemals nie. ich hab vor 10jahren auch meinen gut 478er p4 chip zerdrückt 

kühlerwechsel: cpu samt kühler rausgeruppt und dann die cpu ohne lösen der spannvorrichtung versucht reinzudrücken. mein jugendlicher übermut und stolz (mit 12 brauch man papis rat nichmehr) führt zu paar verbogenen und einem abgebrochenen pin. der knaller: ich hab ihn versucht wieder anzulöten  naja, danach gabs nen taschengeldvorschuss, damit 100e für ne neue cpu da waren....


----------



## Uter (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

@ Antarianus:
Dir ist bewusst, dass du so viele Lüfter nicht brauchst und diese der Dämmung des Gehäuses widersprechen? Das ist in etwa so als würdest du dir einen (teuren) passiven PC kaufen und einen Ventilator daneben stellen.
Welche Hardware hast du?
Welche Kühler hast du verbaut?
Meinst du nicht auch, dass 75€ für Lüfter etwas viel ist?
Mit so vielen Gehäuselüftern braucht man nicht mehr steuern, da kann man alle auf dem Min laufen lassen, wenn man nicht gerade  3 GPUs hat.


----------



## Antarianus (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Erstaml vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

@Dr Bakterius
Dein Vorschlag bez. der Sensorenplätze werde ich so übernehmen.
Gibt es diese Y-Anschlüsse vorkonfektioniert oder muß man da selbst ran?
Wenn es die Lüftersteuerung mit macht (Leistungsabgabe an die Lüfter), könnte ja auch eine für 4 Lüfter reichen...oder?
Die Lüftersteuerungen von Scythe gehen nicht, da ich zwischen Rack und Tür so gut wie keinen Platz habe um mit Drehreglern zu arbeiten.

@the.hai
Darum ging der Prozessor so schwer drauf (hab gleich mal ein bischen vom unten abgefräst und es passte wieder)...

@Uter
Hast schon recht, das es eigentlich viel zu viele Lüfter sind. Aber warum nicht mal unvernünftig sein.....!?
Und wenn sie nur auf min. laufen wiedersprechen sie auch nicht einen gedämmten Case.
Sollte ich aber mal übertackte wollen, hab ich noch ein wenig Reserven um die Temperatur runter zu bekommen.
Die zusätzliche Hardware (Board, Prozessor, Prozessorkühler und Graka) sind noch nicht gekauft, da noch nicht verfügbar.

Also:

- Jeweils 2 Lüfter über ein Y-Anschuß zur Lüftersteuerung verbinden (reicht der Strom bei einem Y-Anschluß um beide Lüfter zu versorgen?)
- Lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter (weiß immer noch nicht welche Lüftersteuerung ich nehmen sollte...)

Temperatursonden an folgenden Stellen platzieren:
- Bodenplatte des CPU Kühlers
- Speicherchip der Grafikkartenrückseite
- auf der Festplatte
- ruhiger Platz im Gehäuse wo kein Luftstrom ist

Ich würde dann folgende Lüfter zusammen über einen Y-Anschluß betreiben:
- beide Front Lüfter 120mm (sind die mitgelieferten von Fractal Design)
- beide Top Lüfter 140mm
- Seiten- und Bodenlüfter 140mm

Den Back Lüfter (120mm) alleine betreiben.
Den oder die Prozessorlüfter lasse ich über das Board regeln.

2 Fragen bleiben noch:
- Welche Lüftersteuerung (Touchscreen für mind. 4 Lüfter mit Temperatursonden)
- Leistet die Lüftersteuerung genügend Strom für einen Dualbetrieb über einen Anschluß?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Nee selber schnitzen muß man die nicht, es gibt solche 3-Pin Y-Kabel auch fertig zu kaufen. Ev würde sich der NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller, oder die Scythe Kaze Master Flat auch anbieten


----------



## Uter (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Dir ist bewusst, dass 2 120er Lüfter mit relativ niedriger Drehzahl für jedes normale System reichen? Wenn du die Lüfter stark drosseln willst sollten 4 120er reichen. Jeder zusätzliche Lüfter macht zusätzlichen Lärm, deshalb der Widerspruch. Eine Ausnahme sind wie erwähnt multi GPU Systeme, aber die bekommt man ohne Wakü eh nicht "lautlos".


----------



## Antarianus (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Das ging ja schnell!

Danke!

@Dr Bakterius
Die Scythe Kaze Master Flat hab ich mal auf meine Prio-Liste gesetzt.

@Uter
Ja, Du hast ja vollkommen Recht.... aber.... wohin mit den Millionen (die ich leider nicht hab) wenn nicht für übertriebene Hardware...? oder Sex (denn ich ja auch umsonst hab)... oder Drogen (ist Hardware nicht auch eine)... oder oder oder... man lebt nur einmal...

Jetzt hab ich auch noch was anderes gefunden...
Wie würde denn eine WaKü-Steuerung sich bei sowas machen?
Kann ich da nicht auch über den Desktop alles regeln?
Würden da auch eine Dualsteuerung der Lüfter funktionieren?
Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Und ja @ Uter... eine normale Steuerung würde auch reichen...


----------



## Uter (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ok, also lassen wir die Vernunft außen vor. 

Ein Aquaero oder Heatmaster o.ä. funktioniert natürlich auch bei einer Lukü. Sinnvoll ist es m.M.n. aber nicht, da du die Temps der Komponenten mit den Foliensensoren nicht so gut auslesen kannst wie z.B. die Wassertemp. Außerdem brauchst du die anderen Funktionen (z.B. Auslesen des Durchflusses) alle nicht, folglich bleibt nur noch eine ziemlich teure programmierbare Steuerung. Ein günstigere programmierbare Steuerung wie z.B. der Kaze Master Server bietet afaik alle von dir nutzbaren Funktionen und kostet weniger.

Da du aber bereit bist ziemlich viel Geld auszugeben und es leise willst würde ich mal über eine Wakü nachdenken.


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte anmerken, das sich auch eine Deepcool Rock Master anbietet. Ja Sie hat drehregler, aber Sie hat auch die Möglichkeit sie versenkt um Gehäuse einzubauen. So habe ich das auch gemacht, da mein pc relativ oft oft auf LANs transportiert wird. Ist halt aus Vorsicht damit nichts abbricht. Und ganz nebenbei ist noch ein card reader, 4 3-Pin verlängerungskabel, ein USB Kabel und und und. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Antarianus (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen.
Es wird die 
*NZXT Sentry LXE*

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die Ratschläge!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Dann viel Spass damit


----------

